# Agility where do i begin?



## Pippa (Jul 21, 2007)

I am new to this forum and I haven't found my Golden yet. I have always wanted to get into agility but have no idea where to begin how to go about or what to do. Seeing how I plan on doing I also have no idea how to choose a pup that would be good for this. Can anyone tell me where to begin with all of this. Do I start obedience first when I do get my pup or what is the first step after I choose my pup? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. 
Pippa


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Great to have you with us!

You've taken the first right step to join here to learn more about Goldens to help you find the right dog.

Here's a link to how to find dog clubs in your area. I suggest you get out & meet others in your area who train in agility & obedience so that you can be well prepared when you find your Golden.

American Kennel Club - Clubs

Good luck in your search. Ask lots of questions of club members. Go visit dog training classes & find the one that is right for you & your future dog.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Since you haven't picked a pup yet, I'd say stay away from *heavy* conformation lines. The big, heavy boned dogs seem to have a harder time doing agility. Not that they can't but they aren't as fast or as agile (as a general rule) and I think their larger size means that they will likely retire earlier than a smaller dog. My dog Quiz has a fair amount of "field" Golden behind him and he's a spit fire when we do agility! Hawtee's dog is "fieldy" too and also excels. Of coure, KatieandDusty's dog is conformation-turned-BYB and they've done wonderfully.

As for picking a pup from a litter, I look for toy and food motivation.

Regarding training, a basic obedience foundation is a must. Your dog works off leash in agility and you need to know he's not going to run off and not come back when you call him. Avoid jumping your puppy at full height until at least 18 months, but there's lots of training that can be done as early as 8+ weeks.

Where do you live?

Stephanie


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

It's great that you are here asking questions BEFORE you buy your puppy! I see a lot of Goldens doing agility who really should NOT be jumping at all (too heavy-bodied, absolutely horrible front assemblies, short on leg, etc). Good shoulders and front assembly, along with a lower weight to height ratio, are essential to a sound performance dog. I don't know much about Goldens, they are not "my breed" per se, and my own Golden is a rescue who may or may not do much jumping as he has a $h!# shoulder (although, at just under 24" and 60 pounds, his crappy front would take a lot less abuse than a much heavier dog). However, if I, personally, wanted to get a Golden for agility, I would go buy one from a proven field breeder. The field dogs are athletic, they are fast, and they have _drive_. I will echo Stephanie here and recommend that you steer clear of the conformation lines. Just because a dog is _WILLING_ to jump doesn't mean that the dog should be _ALLOWED_ to jump.

Above all, don't get in a hurry. Take your time, do your research, and be prepared to pay for a quality performance prospect. Ideally, find someone in your area who is successful in agility (not necessarily with Goldens, but just in competitive agility), and enlist her/his help in finding a suitable prospect. The time and money you invest NOW will more than pay for itself down the road.

I'm not sure I'm much help, but I was feeling a little bit preachy this morning. 

Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I suggest you find the correct trainer first. I know a very good trainer (husband and wife team) that insists that newbies should never do anything on their own, because they get too emotionally invovlved. Everything should be done under the supervision of a third party.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree with Steph, you are looking for a food/toy motivated driven lean machine lol..of course I love my field goldens when doing agility, I have seen some conformation dogs also doing quite well in agility. It is just what you want. It took me 2 years to find the golden I wanted and she is a pistol. 
I suggest you go to some trials in the area you more than likely will see both types performing.
Obedience is a must and working with others for the purpose of distractions which there are a lot of at a trial. No full height jumping until 18 months.
Check out your local clubs and go and watch, ask questions, see if they lay ground work (working the flats) while still a pup.


----------



## Pippa (Jul 21, 2007)

*Thank you all.*

Thank you all so much. You have no idea how much help you have been. I live in Indiana, I just moved here from Kentucky, but was born in Indiana. Correct me if I'm wrong here, it sounds like the first thing I need to do is learn more about agility. I did find a training facility about an hour from where I live that has trained dogs for obedience, agility ect. for over 30 years. I also seen a lady outside one day working with a dog in her yard training for agility..she lives about 20 mn from me. So I could stop by one day when I see her out and ask if she mind answering a few questions for me. Hopefully she doesn't think I'm crazy and throw me off her property before i get the first word out lol..
I have plenty of room and the means to build my own agility course here for plenty of training not to mention I am a housewife that has way more time on my hands than I care to have. In other words..kids are older and mama's gettin bored. 
I have always had animals..always loved animals..and always wanted to do this. So now that I have the time I'm going to go for it. 
Can anyone give me a ball park price on what I'd expect to pay for a pup that would be good for agility? 
Thanks so much..pippa


----------



## Pippa (Jul 21, 2007)

I sent an email to a training facility asking for their opinion and help. So hopefully i get a reply and am on the road to learning what I can. 
I hope they don't think i'm crazy for wanting to know about training a pup I don't even have lol..


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

The first thing you would need is obedience training then move on to agility. I would suggest you go and talk to both the lady and go and sit thru one of the obedience and agility classes. Let me warn you once you try it you will be hooked 
You will find those involved in agility very warm and open and we love for you to ask questions. Afterall we were a newby at one time.
btw a lot of the people involved in agility have human kids grown and gone and what we have left is our fur babies lol..


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Definitely look for a field breeder. I got really lucky with Dusty, but it's been a lot of fun to train my field lab Boo because he just WANTS to go fast.

Talk to everyone you can find who does agility, and if there are any trials near you go there and ask about trainers they recommend and don't recommend. Most agility people are helpful and have strong opinions on everyone else's training methods, so if you tell them who you're considering they'll tell you what they think.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Pippa said:


> Can anyone give me a ball park price on what I'd expect to pay for a pup that would be good for agility?
> Thanks so much..pippa


Price can totally vary depending on where you go. I've seen posts here where people paid more for their "pet" Golden (not from any specific working or performance lines) than I paid for my dog who came from a breeder who breeds with a VERY specific performance purpose in mind. I've even seen posts regarding back yard bred dogs for $750 and up.

I paid $900 for Quiz.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Price does depend on location and lines involved..I paid 1200 for Lilli. I knew I would be involved with Obed/agility and field so I wanted a lot of that in her lines, plus health,longivity and demeanor.


----------



## Pippa (Jul 21, 2007)

*Hello. How is everyone?*

When you say field does that mean agility or is it something totally different?
I have some questions on picking out a pup if you all don't mind.
When I go to get a pup I know I want one that has a long line of healthy dogs hips..eyes..elbows..heart ect..so why can't I just get a dog that is from a good healthy sound line as long as that particular line isn't bred for big bones ect. Is there a difference on field bred dogs? Meaning are they bred to be leaner ect.?
I hope i'm making sense here..cause i'm half confused myself lol
Or is it that i want to purchase from a field breeder due to the fact that they could better help me pick a pup that will grow up to be what I want it to hopefully be in agility? 
I know there is a dif in a pet quality and show quality..so does this mean there is also a dif in agility quality as well?
My other question is..if I decide that i prefer obedience training and trials over agility..can any healthy golden do this or is there a certain type for this as well? 
I am really naive to all of this..i assumed if a dog was healthy all the way around..he or she would be fine to do agility. I don't understand why some can't. 
I hope i haven't overloaded on questions here..if so I am sorry..but i read and read and sometimes it's easier to learn from someone i can quiestion rather than just reading an article.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Is there a difference on field bred dogs? Meaning are they bred to be leaner ect.?

Field bred dogs are hunting dogs who excel in field/obedience/agility and tracking. They are what is referred to as "birdy".They have a tendency to be leaner, smaller boned and quick on the fly.They can turn off and on at a switch. They lock onto you when training, the slightest turn of the shoulder and they are there. They love to do anything you throw at them and never want to stop. They are very driven..


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Pippa said:


> My other question is..if I decide that i prefer obedience training and trials over agility..can any healthy golden do this or is there a certain type for this as well?


Any healthy sound golden show/field/pet can be taught obedience and agility. Some it takes longer than others.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Any dog with sound structure and a strong desire for food and toys (in other words, a strong work ethic!) can do agility or obedience.

The field-bred dogs do seem to excel. That said, I know some nice, moderate conformation dogs that also do very well. I just prefer the field dogs personally.

Heck, my first obedience dog was a Whippet. NOT what people think of an on "obedience breed" and she wasn't that drivey of a Whippet. However, with time and training, she went on to become #1 Obedience Whippet for 2004!

Be sure to get as much dog as you actually want to live with. The heavy field bred dog can be a LOT of dog and they don't all have a wonderful on/off switch. They are VERY ACTIVE DOGS which is why most performance people go for them -- b/c we plan to give them many, hardworking activities as a career -- obedience, agility, tracking, hunting work, etc.

-Stephanie


----------



## Pippa (Jul 21, 2007)

Now it's starting to make more sense. How do you know by just looking at a pup whether it's pet, field or show quality? I'm sure this takes years of experience doesn't it. 
I have some other questions but i probably should post them i the appropiate areas. Thank you. I'm sure I'll be hounding you for ALOT more questions as time goes on. lol..


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

You can tell from the pedigree. Field-bred dogs will have titles like MH, FC, and AFC in their pedigree, and show-bred dogs will have CH titles in their pedigree. If there are no titles within the past few generations, it's a pet (unless the dogs in its pedigree do actual hunting, you'd have to ask the breeder).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You can pretty much pick a field Golden out of a line up... Leaner looking, significantly less coat, etc. BUT, what you want to do is start talking to breeders. You should look for breeders who have produced dogs that have gone on to excel in the sports you're interested in. Where are you located?

Here's a few breeder's names to get you started - start looking around at the websites and I'm sure you'll get an idea:

Tanbark (where my dog is from)
River Ranch (where Hawtee's dog is from)
Copper Top
Emberain

These are all going to be more field than conformation, but I don't consider any of them to be *HEAVY* field. Compare those dogs to Topbrass to get an idea.

There's also Janice Gunn and TNT Retrievers in Canada.

Field dogs, with VERY FEW exceptions, will NOT be show quality -- that doesn't mean they aren't wonderfully put together dogs -- it's just not what they look for in the show ring. Quiz, for example, is under breed standard in terms of size, but he KICKS ASS on the agility field! 

Start looking around at breeders and talk to them. Best to let them pick the puppy for you, IMO. Describe to the letter what you think they're looking for. A good breeder will be honest and let you know if they think they can provide that for you -- and if not, they'll usually refer you to somebody who they think can.

-Stephanie


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BTW - here's Quiz's pedigree:

Pedigree: Tanbark's Number Two Pencil OA, OAJ, NF, JS-O, RS-O, GS-N, WCDex, SRD

His breeder breeds with obedience in mind. You'll see there is some field behind him (the FTCH stuff) and a TON of high-level obedience behind him (the OTCH stuff). A dog with heavy obedience will also have the drive to excel in obedience - - and any dog with an OTCH has to have held up over time structure wise b/c upper level obedience requires a lot of jumping.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Also a couple of more lines to look at are Rosehill Retrievers and Hideway.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Agility really interests me. Rosie is definately a "field" golden. She just turned 18 months old. Would this be a good age to start? I think there is a good training center about 30 miles north(in Marshall) of our Michigan home. Who knows....I may get back in shape, too!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It's never too early to start! Quiz was in training at 12 weeks. Lots of foundational stuff can be done before the pup ever has to negotiate a jump. I don't jump full height or do weave polls until at least 18 months.

-S


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thanks. 

I would just do it for fun and exercise for me and Rosie. I hope Holly wouldn't feel left out


----------

